# New little addition



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Bonjour Fleur…what a sweetheart. I hope she’s healthy. 

Your a good hearted person to take her in.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Aww. Poor girl. What a terrible thing to do to an unprepared pet. Given that she was abandoned with other hamsters, I hope she isn't knocked up. I'm glad she's friendly and has a good home now.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

cowpony said:


> Aww. Poor girl. What a terrible thing to do to an unprepared pet. Given that she was abandoned with other hamsters, I hope she isn't knocked up. I'm glad she's friendly and has a good home now.


Oh I must admit that I had not thought of that... 

My biggest concern if she is is that according to my adoption contract in case of accidental breeding I am supposed to give the babies to the shelter. But the rodent care there was really horrible and they didnt ask me any questions about my husbandry... 

Perhaps I could negotiate with them if that happens. Either let me place the babies myself or work with the hamster rescue (they do screen potential adopters).


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

Thank you for adopting her! And for giving her a lovely name.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

curlflooffan said:


> Oh I must admit that I had not thought of that...
> 
> My biggest concern if she is is that according to my adoption contract in case of accidental breeding I am supposed to give the babies to the shelter. But the rodent care there was really horrible and they didnt ask me any questions about my husbandry...
> 
> Perhaps I could negotiate with them if that happens. Either let me place the babies myself or work with the hamster rescue (they do screen potential adopters).


I imagine they don't want return hamsters if they gave you this one for free.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

cowpony said:


> I imagine they don't want return hamsters if they gave you this one for free.


Probably, but you know how it is. Depends on the person answering the phone. Some people are more concerned about a box checking exercise than considering the big picture...

I just realised that I currently have 7 rodents in my apartment. Fred and George who are my gerbils, then there is Fleur. In addition we are petsitting Fred and George's parents and two sisters.

Its a good thing we no longer have our foster Jack Russell Terrier. He would probably think it was a buffet! 😅


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

The whole clan went to the vet. The gerbils are in excellent condition which made me very proud. George is not too fat, he is a big gerbil but he shouldnt get bigger haha. 

Poor little Fleur is underweight and has an absess in her cheek 😭

She is on antibiotics and goes back to the vet in just over a week. 

No signs of pregnancy but the vet said that she cant guarantee it if its early.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Poor girl. She must have a good temperament if she let you hold her despite the abscess. She can't be feeling good.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

cowpony said:


> Poor girl. She must have a good temperament if she let you hold her despite the abscess. She can't be feeling good.


She has an amazing temperament. She keeps climbing into my hand and she took her antibiotic without any problems! The vet was talking about putting it in her water because it can be difficult to give them by syringe. But I wanted to try the syringe first because it would be more effective. It was soo easy!

She is actually easier to handle than my gerbils. The gerbils despite passing their health check with flying colours are not talking to me tonight. They did not come to say hello when I gave them their dinner like they usually do. They did not appreciate being put in a box today... 

I think gerbils might be the fox terriers of the rodents haha.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

My rescue gerbil was kind of a jerk. Fortunately he only needed to go to the vet once. He seemed depressed and wasn't very active. The vet couldn't identify a problem. However, he perked up once he got home again. Maybe he was just bored, and the trip gave him something new to think about. 

I don't know what kind of handling he got as a youngster, apart from spending several months living in a college dorm room. I think he was around 9 months old when I got him. I was never able to hold him in my hand; he would bite. Instead I used to entertain him by giving him tree branches to chew and climb on. I also used to give him lots of different foods: fresh peas, broccoli, blueberries, apples, pumpkin seeds, wheat grains, etc.i figured the variety would entertain him as well as give him more nutrition.

I also used to make a false floor for his aquarium. I took a piece of cardboard, cut a couple entrance holes, and propped it so he had about two inches of space underneath. Then I poured his bedding onto the cardboard. He would spend the next three days carrying all his bedding down under the cardboard and constructing tunnels.

He made it to around 4 1/2 years before getting some kind of cancer.


----------



## Girlmom (Jun 14, 2021)

Aww. Good luck! My kitty's name is Fleur...We are Harry Potter fans!


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Morning antibiotic dose! 

Sorry for the quality and light I didnt want to turn the overhead lights or flash on in case it caused her stress.


----------

